
MongoDB Is a Tool, Not THE Tool - Garbage
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/mongodb-tool-not-tool
======
willvarfar
Another someone saying it 'works for them'? They talk specifically about
avoiding hitting disk; shame they don't talk explicitly about if reliability
means anything to them and the patterns they use and how they'd deal with
losing a node or other data loss. Inquiring mongoskeptics want to know ;)

